# Me in Love with Istanbul



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I was from September 2011 till February 2012 in Istanbul for my internship.. I tried to take some nice pictures of Istanbul, all pictures are taken by my self (Fatih Sahin).. I really fell in love with this amazing city (not possible to describe it in words).. I will try to add daily some new pictures.. Enjoy..!


SAPPHIRE


Sapphire by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


VIEW FROM SAPPHIRE


View from Sapphire by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


AT MECIDIYEKOY


IMG_9720 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


KULELI MILITARY SCHOOL


IMG_9449 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


FSM BRIDGE (SECOND BRIDGE)


IMG_9426 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


RUMELI FORTRESS


IMG_9414_2 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


GALATA BRIDGE


IMG_9348 copy by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


BLUE MOSQUE


IMG_0084 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


INSIDE THE BLUE MOSQUE


IMG_0121 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really lovely shots from Istanbul...thanks and hope to see more.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Istanbul; i would like to see more


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photographs.I look forward to more. Istanbul intrigues me. I must go soon.


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

SAPPHIRE


Sapphire by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


HAGIA SOPHIA


IMG_0082 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


HAGIA SOPHIA


IMG_0068 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


AT SULTANAHMET DISTRICT BEHIND HAGIA SOPHIA, A SMALL STREET


IMG_0032 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


ENTRANCE OF TOPKAPI PALACE


IMG_0018 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


GALATA TOWER


_MG_4038 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonderful pics . Sapphire looks stunning !


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Student4life.. More will follow within few days..


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the picture of the small wooden house.


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Istiklal Street


_MG_4030 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


Bosporus Bridge


_MG_0513 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


BOSPORUS BRIDGE


_MG_1662 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


EMINONU / GALATA BRIDGE


IMG_9330 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Wonderful, plan to go there!


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Entrance Bosporus Bridge


_MG_1654 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


Bosporus Bridge


_MG_1600 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


Bosporus Bridge


_MG_1519 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


Entrance of Dolmabahce Palace


_MG_1380 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for this superb pictures! Have been there three times in the last 12 months and begin to love this vibrant and incredibly diverse city more and more! For me, Istanbul is the best example of how a muslim society can become modern and tolerant withouth losing its cultural roots - it´s definitely one of the most fascinating cities on earth, also because of its friendly, tolerant and warm-hearted population.


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

MakaWella, great shots of Istanbul plus great photography on your part. Bravo!


----------



## HaRkY1 (Mar 17, 2005)

indeed some beautiful shots of Istanbul, make me want to go there asap!!


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks guys.. I hope you all liked it.. I will add new ones asap..


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Great shots - make em bigger!


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Bosporus Bridge


_MG_4153 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



_MG_2044 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



_MG_2035 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



_MG_2019 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



IMG_0210 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

Nice pictures Makawella, beautiful, beautiful, BEAUTIFUL
Your night shots are crazy



MakaWella said:


> I *really* fell in *love* with this amazing *city* (not possible to describe it in words)..


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pictures of a beautiful city !


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Semix and Student4life..! I will add more very soon..!


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Hagia Sophia


IMG_0133 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


Shadow of Blue Mosque


IMG_0136 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



IMG_0145 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



IMG_0120 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



IMG_0118 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



IMG_0205 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



IMG_0199 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



IMG_9721 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



IMG_9797 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



IMG_9738 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



IMG_9725 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

You take good pictures thanxs for sharing.


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Your welcome corredor06, glad you like it.. keep following, will add more very soon..!


----------



## MiuW (Jan 15, 2012)

_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
IMG_9738 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
IMG_9725 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr 

no comment.. :shocked:


----------



## NorthaBmore (Jul 17, 2008)

Which street is that pic with the trolleys and crowded sidewalks? It's not Istikal is it? Btw, your night shots are insane


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

NorthaBmore said:


> Which street is that pic with the trolleys and crowded sidewalks? It's not Istikal is it? Btw, your night shots are insane


Thanks, no it's not Istiklal.. It's the street at Sultanahmet / Cemberlitas.. At the front of the Blue Mosque / Hagia Sophia called Divan Yolu cd.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunning pics !


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

IMG_9381 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr



IMG_9425 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9456 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9385 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9372 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9303 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9368 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

_MG_2075 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


_MG_2056 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


_MG_1655 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


_MG_1452 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


_MG_1369 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


_MG_1358 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## MiuW (Jan 15, 2012)

^^ yummy photos as always :cheers:


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks MiuW..


FOR EVERYBODY, FEEL FREE TO ADD PICTURES FROM YOUR ISTANBUL VISIT..!!


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

_MG_0513 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_0065 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9920 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9753 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9732 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9728 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

IMG_9496 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9481 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9476 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9463 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9437 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9420 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9404 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9403 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9397 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9388 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

IMG_9387 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9374 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9365 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9357 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9347 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9329 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9311 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9306 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the grand houses and palaces which line the Bosphorous.


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

IMG_9305 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9303 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9301 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9300 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


IMG_9299 by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

As you said earlier, this amazing city (not possible to describe it in words).

Thanks again for these beautiful pics MakaWella! :cheers:


----------



## TriXal0ne (Nov 26, 2009)

Wauw, my pictures are almost noting compared yours! Awesome shots! Fav second post picture #4


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*nice pics.*


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, hope to have more time soon to add more pictures.. Feel free to add your pictures..


----------

